

RubyMotion Projects on github tested by me - senthilnayagam
https://github.com/railsfactory/rubymotion-learn/blob/master/projects.md

======
Ryan_Shmotkin
Not actual project by author but rather him testing various project others
made (which is great)

Anyone up for blogging about his expirience with RubyMotion ?

~~~
senthilnayagam
want to suggest any edit to title? can do it now

------
rjsamson
Thanks for this! Its great having all these projects linkable from one place.

~~~
senthilnayagam
as a programmer when learning a new language/technology I would love to read
other people's code before start writing my own.

this weekend was trying these projects many did fail, submitted a ticket as
well, but there were 2 updates to rubymotion made in last 3 days, and it
nearly stopped all the crashes, then I thought it might be useful to others
who are trying out.

